# Contributory Parent Visa (subclass 143)



## nchslrs (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi mate,

My parents applied for the Contributory Parent Visa (subclass 143) somewhere in November 2014 but till now as it's about 4 months and my parents still haven't received the Registration Number. What should I/they do?

My another question is, what is the timeframes to get the contributory parent visa? I understand that it's written 12 to 24 months just like the skilled visa which was stating that within 12 months but at last got the visa just after 3 months from applying. What do you reckon?


----------



## shingle (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey mate  I presume you mean November 2013... do you mean their application has not yet been "acknowledged" as a valid application ? that usually takes just a couple of months- but it depends on your country of origin. This can also affect the processing time- it seems to be running a bit slowly atm - around 16-18 m from the UK .
(Don't understand the bit about 3 months ?)


----------



## meeying (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi !I hope someone can help me with my queries and thank you in advance for that :

1) I am applying under Parent contributory 143 - can I send all 4 forms ( Form 40, 47A, 47 PA and 1193 )together from my country rather than from my sponsor in Australia . 

2) Documents to be certified are Birth cert and marriage cert only , passport need not be certified right? For proof of two years stay as PR- Photcopied and not original Utilities bills, income tax etc is required right?

3) My dependant child is studying at time of submmission,will she be disqualified if at time of approval she is no longer dependant?


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

meeying said:


> Hi !I hope someone can help me with my queries and thank you in advance for that :
> 
> 1) I am applying under Parent contributory 143 - can I send all 4 forms ( Form 40, 47A, 47 PA and 1193 )together from my country rather than from my sponsor in Australia .
> 
> ...


Hi sending the forms should not be a problem and i would certify copies of everything just to be sure.
As far as your daughter goes you need to check with the department. Be aware though if she is over 18 when the visa is granted the fee goes from $2000 plus tto $48000!!


----------



## meeying (Jun 26, 2010)

Thank you Steve. Yes I am prepared to pay $48k each for three of us. As a graduate pharmacist from the UK , my daughter should be able to apply in her own right either under last sibling or when they put back pharmacist in the SOL but that means waiting and uncertainty. As the rules changes so often we dare not take any risk as we can't bear to leave my girl behind. On the other hand, in two years time ,she may want to stay back in UK and I may run the risk of paying $45k for nothing! which is big headache for us. sigh


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

meeying said:


> Thank you Steve. Yes I am prepared to pay $48k each for three of us. As a graduate pharmacist from the UK , my daughter should be able to apply in her own right either under last sibling or when they put back pharmacist in the SOL but that means waiting and uncertainty. As the rules changes so often we dare not take any risk as we can't bear to leave my girl behind. On the other hand, in two years time ,she may want to stay back in UK and I may run the risk of paying $45k for nothing! which is big headache for us. sigh


Remember you don't have to pay the full amount upfront so you would get to make your decision when the visa is ready to be issued.
Good luck either way


----------

